# Paignton



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm playing a chess tournament there in the first complete week in September. The games are played in the afternoons - anything to see in the mornings? Any good pubs? Anywhere to access the internet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 24, 2005)

good luck in the tournament.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> good luck in the tournament.



Good luck in Paignton lol


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 24, 2005)

paignton is a bit of a kiss-me-quick style pit IIRC . brixham, just along the coast, is much nicer. nice litle harbour with a replica of the Golden Hind.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 24, 2005)

i spent a LOT of time there when i was a kid, and remember a very good zoo, when i was ok with such things.. no idea what it's like now though.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> paignton is a bit of a kiss-me-quick style pit IIRC . brixham, just along the coast, is much nicer. nice litle harbour with a replica of the Golden Hind.


I remember a long discussion years ago as to whether that meant the Golden Arse.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 24, 2005)

Paignton zoo is wicked, the gorilla's chimps orangutans etc have this wicked little island and stuff its cool. 

best Pub I've been in is the Spinning Wheel. they usually have live music on in there, downstairs. In Torquay itself the cider press is good

Wednesday night is Bike night on the seafront. So if you wanna see a load of bikes its good have a chat with some bikers thats a blast.

Er if you can get in there perhaps your staying there anyway, But the Redcliffe Hotel was good for jacuzzi's sauna's massages and stuff. We used to stay there after a heavy night partying out in Plymouth and just get pampered for the day after.

Anyway thats my knowledge of Paignton exhausted but, there's Totnes if you fancy a trip out for a bit which can be a bit new-age. Other than that Dartmoor aint too far away. Plymouth, Torquay for a bit of shopping. STAY AWAY FROM TORQUAY in the evening though if you dont wanna party.

Er I dunno bout internet cafes and stuff but there must be something somewhere. 

Anything you particularly wanna do ?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you know how to play Shogi?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 24, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Do you know how to play Shogi?


I used to.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 5, 2005)

A dictionary definition of "difficult": _trying to find a pub in Paignton that's not doing karaoke_.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 5, 2005)

i would have thought would have been right up your street donna

give them the full version of *spem in alium*


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 6, 2005)

Their repetoire and mine don't tend to experience too much by way of overlap.

Besides, the only song to which I ever sing along is Dylan's _(Just Like) Tom Thumb's Blues_

I shall have a ride on the steam train shortly, to take my mind off my currently atrocious chess.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 6, 2005)

Torbay fact.

When I was 14 my mates at school (In North Devon) bought a load of tickets for Green Day at the Brixton Academy - great, says I - How are we getting back from Brixton then?

"My dad said he'd bring us home, it's only just over an hours drive away!"

Oh how we laughed at the twat who had confused Brixton with Brixham and thought that Green Day would be finding time on their tour to play a small South Devon Fishing village.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 6, 2005)

there is a brixton in devon though....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 6, 2005)

So there is!
Between Elburton and Yealmpton - perhaps he thought this tiny village with a population of about 150 was home to the Academy then.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 7, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> there is a brixton in devon though....


I do remember an anecdote on the Brixton forum about some old boy who had moved to the one in South London under the impression he was moving to Devon. A likely story.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 9, 2005)

There was the most phenomenal sunset above Paignton on Wednesday evening, seen from a boat in the bay.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 21, 2005)

I am genuinely shocked to find that the organiser of the tournament has died. He seemed in perfectly good health just six weeks ago.


----------

